# My 1st Mansion Shoot ft. Charmosa Swimwear



## sugarbumpkin (Mar 11, 2013)

This shoot was located at Georgiou's Place, a mansion and photography studio owned by French photographer and women's clothing designer George Georgiou.  The purpose of this shoot was to promote a Charmosa Swimwear by Brazilian designer Niede Hall.  I did makeup on sisters Alysia Michelle and Jasmine Rincon.  Because it was a swimwear shoot, the makeup was kept soft but very feminine and pretty.  The girls are so pretty that applying makeup on them was truly effortless.


 

​ ​  

​ ​  

​  	Photography: Jeff Nguyen​  	Models: Jasmine Rincon and Alysia Michelle​  	Makeup: Me​  	Designer: Niede Hall of Charmosa Swimwear​ ​ 
Shoot location:


 

​ ​  

​ ​  

​ ​  	Makeup station.

 

​ 

The beautiful ladies and me:


 

​ 

I couldn't get over how beautiful the location was and how talented the models were!  The girls totally rocked it seeing how they were NOT professional models.  It was like a movie set!  What do you guys think?


----------



## Athanasia Papas (Mar 23, 2013)

*They look great!!!  I would have done less on the eyes though since it's swimwear and we don't usually wear lotsa eye make-up....But then again....that is an individualistic call! I would have done more gloss and cheek glow.....Cheers!*


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 23, 2013)

That's such an awesome experience working at such a neat location like that. I'm no expert, but I think you did an amazing job.   I also love your pink case.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 29, 2013)

The models look beautiful! And that house...wow, I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when I saw it!


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

That house, wow!! And those models are stunning, I love the taller one's eyes and how the makeup accentuates them!


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 31, 2013)

Whoops, double post.


----------

